# Lake Juliette's rules



## mselman (Dec 22, 2008)

Does anyone know what the rules are for Lake Juliette...what days and so on.


----------



## Burritoboy (Dec 22, 2008)

Written Rules:
Only hunt Wed, Sat and Sun.  Must be off water by noon.  Motor limit is 25hp.  Standard State and Fed rules beyond that.

Unwritten Rules:
Skybust EVERYTHING, 

Ride up on everyone elses spread then pull up on their goose decoys, make them jump up-then yell-then run like hades cause they are in your line of shot and you are about to shoot both their decoys and them before you put your gun down.  Make sure not to apologize for that move or for flaring the divers that were working their way into your spread from the opposite side, then ride off.  

Sorry had a bad experience this past weekend.

Not that many ducks or shots, but it is better than sleeping in and asking "what if?"


----------



## mselman (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks for that info.Never hunted there,thought I might try it Wed.


----------



## Paddle (Dec 23, 2008)

84 RUM CREEK WMA
(5,739 ac.) 4
Deer–Archery (Either Sex): Sept. 13-30, Oct.
5-8, 12-17; Sign-In.
Ladies Only (Either Sex): Oct. 2-4; Sign-In.
Honorary License Holders (Either Sex): Oct.
10-11; Sign-In.
Firearms (Either Sex): Nov. 5-8, Nov. 19-22;
Quota 200; Check-In.
Turkey–Adult/Child: Mar. 21-29, Apr. 4-12,
18-26; Quota 25; Check-In. General Hunt–
May 1-7, 8-15; Quota 25; Sign In.
Small Game & Furbearers–Aug. 15-Sept. 12,
Oct. 18-Nov. 3, Nov. 9-17, Nov. 23-Feb. 28.
Dove–Sept. 6, 13; Permit Only; Quota 90.
Sept. 20, Oct. 18-19, Nov. 27-Jan. 10.
Waterfowl–Lake Juliette & Youth Area: Youth
Waterfowl Day and Wed.-Sun. during State
Season. MARSH pond–Adult/Child (only youth can
hunt): Dec. 13 & Jan. 10; Quota 3; Sign-In. Shooting
hours are until 12:00 noon on all areas.ARCHERY ONLY AREA
BERRY CREEK - Acreage has been reduced.
Updated maps available at the check station.
Deer - Sept. 13-Jan. 1; Sign-In.
Turkey - Mar. 21-May 15; Sign-In.
SPECIAL REGULATIONS: No motor in excess of
25 hp may be operated on Lake Juliette. No waterfowl
hunting west of Ebenezer Road except that youth area
is all between Ebenezer and Juliette Roads. Apply for
Adult/Child waterfowl hunts between Oct. 1-15 and for
Adult/Child turkey hunts between Feb. 1-28 by letter to:
Fort Valley Game Mgmt., 1014 MLK Blvd., Fort Valley,
GA 31030. Dove hunters must call (478) 825-6354
between Aug. 1-15 to apply for a dove hunting permit.
DIRECTIONS FROM FORSYTH: Take Hwy. 18
east 7 miles to Check Station.


----------



## Walkerdawg (Dec 23, 2008)

You are in for an adventure. Good luck and stay low.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Dec 23, 2008)

> Unwritten Rules:
> Skybust EVERYTHING,
> 
> Ride up on everyone elses spread then pull up on their goose decoys, make them jump up-then yell-then run like hades cause they are in your line of shot and you are about to shoot both their decoys and them before you put your gun down. Make sure not to apologize for that move or for flaring the divers that were working their way into your spread from the opposite side, then ride off.



They must have copied those rules from Lake Oconee.


----------



## Burritoboy (Dec 23, 2008)

I don't know if the unwritten rules come from Oconee or not.  But I know I was worried that this jerk was about to pull the trigger.  The irony of the whole thing is that you know he spent the morning shooting at every commorant (sp?) in the ozone layer 200 yards up, but thankfully he did not pull the trigger 40 yards out from my decoys.  
Please everybody remember to look past what you are shooting at before you pull the trigger.


----------

